# Mebeverine: take 20 minutes before meals?



## hughesa1

I went the doctors yesterday with symptoms I have been having for the past couple months or so and she said it looks like IBS. She prescribed me Mebeverine and said I should take them 3 times daily and come back and see her in two weeks. It says to take the tablets 20 minutes before meals. Does this mean I have to take them exactly 20 minutes before a meal or is there some leeway? Also, anyone else taken these and what has your experience been.


----------



## rhonalomey

I find mebeverine needs a bit longer than 20 mins you can try for yourself. It works very well for me but I also take it if I am going out to eat , a few hours before but I dont take it 3 times a day, I often dont need it that often. You can really use it anytime it has no side effects.


----------



## hughesa1

rhonalomey said:


> I find mebeverine needs a bit longer than 20 mins you can try for yourself. It works very well for me but I also take it if I am going out to eat , a few hours before but I dont take it 3 times a day, I often dont need it that often. You can really use it anytime it has no side effects.


I presumed the 20 minutes before meals thing was so it can be digested with the meal. I assume you are talking about how long it takes to have an effect on the person?


----------



## rhonalomey

Yes I am talking about the effect on a person it doesnt have to be digested with a meal that why dr said to take it before. I find that even taking it after a meal works if the symptoms start then,sometimes a meal is OK and then afterwards problems start. That is why I say experiment a lot with times for using.Even during the night for cramps that wake you up.


----------

